# Push shows to Peer TiVo



## netserf57 (Nov 8, 2005)

I will soon have two networked TiVos. One of the reasons is that if I understand correctly, I can stop watching a show on one TiVo and pick it up on the other TiVo. I also believe that it takes longer to transfer a show than to view a show - some recommend starting the transfer before starting to watch the show. Wouldn't it be nice to start the transfer from the sending TiVo instead of having to pull it from the receiving TiVo?


----------

